# NEW Laco Einsatzuhr - Photos and Specs



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Laco unveiled two new Einsatzuhr (Squad) models today that feature a significant boost in water resistance over the previous design (100 ATM opposed to 20 ATM) and they now also include a Helium escape valve. I've compiled specs and images for your convenience, but as always will remind everyone that they should visit Laco's website for the official numbers as specs and details are always subject to change.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Very nice and a destro crown at 10 o'clock!
A little less character than the original Squad's but still, very desirable IMO.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

A significant step up in the engineering from Laco! 20 Atm to 100 Atm is huge.
The He valve is not entirely useful, but a good discussion complication.

Next step - CuSo4 capsule?

That would be more useful!


----------



## Top Cat (Oct 5, 2009)

That looks very impressive! I hope they make one at 40mm.


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

...it has a lot going for it, not a bad looker, the crown pos' is a bit silly imo. why not put it on the caseback where it's really out of the way?? :-d:-d


----------



## fotoman (Jun 2, 2010)

1798EUR:think:


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

The price may seem high, but it looks like Laco may have went with Fricker for the cases or for full manufacturing, which would justify the price. Not confirmed, but it looks like a case made by Fricker. That being the case, it would be of super high quality.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

The crown at 10 is quite logical. 
They will be able to make a version with the crown at 4, without the need to reengineer the case.
Clever, Sinn - clever!


----------



## ck77 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice one from Laco! But it look so Fortis to me.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I think they look fantastic. It was a little disappointing to see some of the unique features of the older Einsatzuhr disappear, the crown at 12 and the beveled case design, but this does appear to be a robust design. One thing I'm trying to figure out is the lugs; it appears as though they're two pieces put together. There's a distinctive 'seam' near the top of the lug - it could just be a groove cut into the side of it or something I'm just not familiar with. Has anyone seen this type of feature on any other cases?

I'll have to find out more about Laco's claim that they were design in co-operation with the Bundeswehr. I'd like to know what their input into the design was.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

It is the bevelling, Uwe!

(I think!)


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

The case looks like the same case from the Kobold SMG or the Dievas Vortex, except the watch case has been flipped 180 degress ala Sinn UX GSG9 version.

If it is indeed a Fricker-made case/watch, it will be absoultely awesome.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Andy S. said:


> ...it has a lot going for it, not a bad looker, the crown pos' is a bit silly imo. why not put it on the caseback where it's really out of the way?? :-d:-d


It may look silly to you and some other members. However the decision to place it where it now is was made together with those who tested the prototypes/predecessors in AFG for example.


----------



## instant (Dec 3, 2009)

sorry - this looks like a patchwork to me /first impression/. Fricker case used upside down (12 vs 6 o clock), fortis dial, eta movement, hirsch strap. why helium valve, my goodness.. imho - the previous einsatzuhr with crown at 12 appeared much more original and unique to me. and the price tag is for this type of watch an mistake.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Interesting to turn the case 180 degrees, much more wearable this way.
Fortis dial?? I would say basically the same dial as a lot of watches. Highly readable/visible.
ETA movement - of course, what else is there with the availability, reliability, quality and good price?
Hirsch strap = quality

Helium valve - agree

Cost - about 400 Euro too much.

I think maybe Laco ran out of the previous cases, maybe the cost to manufacture them was too high.


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

It looks more susbtantial/serious than the old laco diver but a bit less unique and I think it is priced a bit high compared to others but overall I like it.


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## wtrenkle (Sep 14, 2009)

My hope was that they further developed the "old" Einsatzuhr/Squad watch with GMT movement, e.g. The new model looks to me like a "mee, too" one (seen similar watches so often from other vendors).
Fortunately I've already got the former model with the ETA automatic movement, and I like it very much. The price for the old one was moderate, the new one with just a little more complication, but less individuality - not mine.

Regards
Wolfgang


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

wtrenkle said:


> My hope was that they further developed the "old" Einsatzuhr/Squad watch with GMT movement, Fortunately I've already got the former model with the ETA automatic movement, and I like it very much. The price for the old one was moderate, the new one with just a little more complication, but less individuality - not mine.


I'm not 100 percent sure about the status of the "old" Einsatzuhr. I assumed it was being phased out as well but it has gone out of and back into stock in the Laco Shop. Perhaps they're just building models from remaining parts? I do agree that the previous version is quite nice. What really draws me to it is the unique case shape and crown positioning. I also really like the new versions and think that they fit well into the growing tool watch segment. Unfortunately their price is out of my reach - or rather, I would buy a few other Laco models first for that money.

I'm not sure what extra complication you're thinking of on the new models. The previous Einsatzuhr also had a date window, didn't it? Are you referring to the Helium valve? Are they considered to be a complication? I always just thought them to be a feature of the case design.


----------



## wtrenkle (Sep 14, 2009)

You are right - by 100%, of course. I called the helium valve a "complication", mostly as a kind of euphemism, which is not really the case, as it doesn't have anything to do with the movement, nor any other aspect of the mechanics. The date window is here and there.
Regarding the "old" Einsatzuhr, when I have been spending some time abroad in a different time zone I have often wished, that there was a hand available for a 2nd time zone - negative with my model, and apparently with the the new one, as well. However, I thought that this would have been best addressed by a "Einsatzuhr".

As others already stated in the same thread above: the price might be somewhat too high - certainly by ~ 500 Euros - an ETA 2824-2 movement isn't rocket science, but basically standard (besides all the movements that are *entirely* assembled in Far East, of course). The case might be the real high-light, but "other mothers have nice daughters, too" - in adaptation of a typical German saying 
I am not aware, either, of which quality level (élaboré, top, you name it) the 2824-2 actually is, and if there is some finishing and decoration applied to it. At least, I haven't found much info on these specialties. My Squad watch doesn't provide any decoration, either, but a crystal on the back of the case (who really needs it, but it's there, and I like it) - at a different price point, and an extraordinary design of its own is included.

To summarize, the new Squad watch is - per my *personal opinion* - an independent model, which does not relate to the legacy one. The price point hasn't been met, as it is, in fact, in the range of either a partly manufactured watch with a modifed/manufactured movement (like IWC's), or possibly an affordable chronograph with an ETA 7753 standard (+ decoration ?) movement (some other vendors).

All the best
Wolfgang


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Well said Wolfgang. 

The funny thing is that either the older or newer Einsatzuhr could be very easily turned into a GMT by simply switching the bezel to one with a 12 hour range. Sure it isn't the same as an independant GMT hand, but it works and it's inexpensive. It is by this method that watches such as my Glycine Airman can track three time zones. If Laco would offer a "GMT" bezel for the Einsatzuhren it would solve your problem, don't you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

To have the crown at the 12 position is not unique to the Laco Einzatsuhr Mod 1.


----------



## wtrenkle (Sep 14, 2009)

This "trick" with the bezel is basically similar to, what I do, with the genuine "wrong" bezel, though (the number of hours I have to add or subtract is indicated by the arrow on the bezel).
Remark: at the boy scouts and in the army we dealt with other weird workarounds - why not with the Squad Watch / Einsatzuhr  ?

However, a proper GMT movement shouldn't be the problem. It doesn't look like a killer complication (however, I'm not a watchmaker). I don't know, what the dimensions of a GMT movement vs. 2824 std. are, but can't think of a major difference. 

The ETA 2824-2 is nice, not really extraordinary, though, unless it is a "TOP" one, has got some decoration, plus a COSC cert., ...?

The crown at 12 o'clock is probably not unique, but the solution with the clasps and the straps/bracelet is close to be perfect, methinks. I managed to replace the 22mm bracelet with a 25mm one (Vostok, non-genuine spare bracelet). So the width of the bracelet is approx. the same as the clasps (26 mm, at 12 and 6 o'clock). Although I must admit that the quality and the "brushed, pure silk" look of the original 22mm bracelet is superior to the "Vostok" spare part (the weight is similar, btw). 

That's the trade-off of my tiny "solution", I can live with it, as I must do with the "poor bezel trick" for the timezone.

All the best 
Wolfgang


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Janne said:


> To have the crown at the 12 position is not unique to the Laco Einzatsuhr Mod 1.


You're starting to sound like an Editor I used to work for. I should have had the word "its" in that sentence you're picking on. Instead of "What really draws me to it is the unique case shape and crown positioning," I should have written: "What really draws me to it is the unique case shape and its crown positioning." I'm aware that a crown at 12 o'clock isn't a new concept given the amount of pocket watches that I own, but it's still a feature that I really like about the watch.

Speaking of crowns... how's yours doing?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

wtrenkle said:


> This "trick" with the bezel is basically similar to, what I do, with the genuine "wrong" bezel, though (the number of hours I have to add or subtract is indicated by the arrow on the bezel).


I'm not sure I understand how you do it with the 60 min. bezel, but it sounds like too much work for a tired world traveller who just wants to quickly check what time it is at home.

Of course there's nothing special about the GMT movement; I just thought that it would be much easier for Laco to offer the same watch/movement in two different bezels than it would be to make available two different movements. Making the bezel so that it can be easily switched would add even more versatility to the watch.

I'm still tempted to pick up the original Squad before it disappears, but that is money I have already earmarked toward another Laco.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Uwe, I am not picking on your sentence. What I meant is that I am aware of another wrist watch with the crown at 12.


Edit: I checked and it is no longer in serial production. I vaguely remember it had a case diameter of around 50mm (your league!) and was made to be worn outside the motorcycle overall. Was made by the Czech manufacturer PRIM.
So the Laco Einzats seems to be the only one!!!


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

anonimo militare had the croen at 6 o'clock, whicih can be called to be at 12 by mirror-twisted logic  j/k

I came to this thread searching for Laco Squad divers as I really fell in love with the 'old' Squad diver when I saw its pictur so wanted to study more..but I also really like the 'new' squad on steroids...both are very different and I like them for different reasons but to me they are very appealing....the 'old' one is just outstanding with its uniqueness while the 'new' one is also very appelaing as a true tool diver...but I do have to agree that the new ones price (being almost almost four times that of the old squad) makes it very difficult to purchase the new version for me 

regards, Asad


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Typical Italians, getting it back to front, eh?

Anubody ordered one yet?


----------



## jporos (Sep 16, 2007)

*Truthfully, the new Squad looks like so many other watches...*









I think I'll hold on to my old one...


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Truthfully, the new Squad looks like so many other watches...*



jporos said:


> I think I'll hold on to my old one...


We haven't heard from you in a while jporos. Glad to see that you still have the Einsatzuhr; I think you've been one of its greatest supporters in this forum. As I've said before, I'm still puzzled why we don't see more of the non-Flieger Laco models here. There have been some fantastic watches over the years - and the Einsatzuhr (Squad) is certainly one of them.


----------



## chaserolls (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Truthfully, the new Squad looks like so many other watches...*



jporos said:


> I think I'll hold on to my old one...


ditto:


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Truthfully, the new Squad looks like so many other watches...*

Nice! The only one left in the current collection. Your photo makes an interesting point: the Einsatzuhr is the ultimate watch for both left and right wrists. Was the fact that you wear yours on the right wrist a factor in buying it?


----------



## preachermanpaul (Jan 25, 2011)

Never seen this watch brand before. Very attractive and the crown at 10oclock position is cool.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

preachermanpaul said:


> Never seen this watch brand before. Very attractive and the crown at 10oclock position is cool.


Welcome then. Stay and have a good look around; I'm sure you'll like what you see.


----------



## chaserolls (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Truthfully, the new Squad looks like so many other watches...*



Uwe W. said:


> Nice! The only one left in the current collection. Your photo makes an interesting point: the Einsatzuhr is the ultimate watch for both left and right wrists. Was the fact that you wear yours on the right wrist a factor in buying it?


I think so. I own a number of destro and normal watches. Out of my entire collection, I think the Einsatzuhr is the easiest to adjust without removing the watch from the wrist.

I did not specifically purchase my Einsatzuhr because I wear it on my right arm; however, I did buy it because the crown is at 12.' I love the unique case design and vintage look. My only (minor) complaint is I wish it didn't have a display back, but that isn't a major point.

The new model crown position at 10' makes me wonder if one of the Squad designers is left handed or something? Seems like both of them are quite lefty-friendly.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Truthfully, the new Squad looks like so many other watches...*



chaserolls said:


> The new model crown position at 10' makes me wonder if one of the Squad designers is left handed or something? Seems like both of them are quite lefty-friendly.


Southpaws in Southern Germany? Why not!


----------

